# Are canister filters easy to setup?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Are they easy to setup? I've never had one and I'd just like to know how they're setup, so when I do get one, i'd like to know more about them now for future reference.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I always hated them.


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

I just got a Fluval 404 cannister and it was pretty easy to set up.... even without the instructions.

And im so stoked about having it... i've noticed the change in the water and it so quiet.... dont even know its running


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

well, it doesn't take 10 seconds like a hob filter but they are for the most part not rocket science and they can be set up by most people quite easily.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I always hated them.
> [snapback]1191809[/snapback]​


not the feedback i was looking for..


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I got 2 of the big jebo cfs4's and they did not have instructions, seting them up is easy but I still struggle to prime it and get the syphon started.


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

the Fluval has that self primer on it that i had no prob with.

First i used my bottom cleaning hose and syphoned tank water into the cannister and filled it up.

it took me about 10 pumps on the self primer and that was it.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

not hard to setup xp3 prime easily also.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> not hard to setup xp3 prime easily also.
> [snapback]1192462[/snapback]​


I am dumb when it comes to this stuff. I got two xp3, and the hardest thing was cutting the tube :rasp:


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Took me 2 hours to hook my Fluval 304 up and that was with the help of my brother.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are very easy to set up...even the ones that dont self prime.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks everybody.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

fluval canisters are a pain in the ass compared to xp canisters but in general they are relativly easy if you use common sense


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just set up my xp3 last night. I think it took more to get out of the box then to set it up.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

I was always worried too..... but eventually gave in and bought an eheim pro 2028... I had some minor issues in the very beginning(caused by operator error







) but its the best decision Ive ever made with my tanks....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got 2 new canisters filters yesterday. Different than any of my other filters. It took me exactly 7 minutes per filter from opening the box to operation...this included all unpacking, rinsing the filter and all media, loading the media, priming and finally plugging it in. Granted I have 5 other canister filter so I have a little experience...but it is not rocket science.


----------

